# Problems with a halogen ceeling set up



## pilky78 (May 19, 2008)

Hi,

I hope im posting in the correct forum.

My experience with electrics is very limited.

I am having problems with a lighting set up i bought from Ikea.
It is a 5 halogen system, a twin wire that connects to opposite sides of the wall running across the ceeling with a transformer to connect to before going into the mains. The halogens run along the wiring between the 2 cables and are powered by pins that push into the cable.

Problem is this, when i switch the thing on, the lights barely light up, just a very dim orange glow and then they go off imediatley. I tried it with only one bulb connected to a shorter piece of cable off the wall, the same problem happens.

Does anyone know what this could be?

I have called Ikea and they said to bring it back, the problem is Ikea is a 5 hour drive from my house.

Any advise appreciated.

Dave


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Box it up and ship it back to them.


----------



## pilky78 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Sparky but i don't have time.
I need to get it sorted asap.

Dave


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Ditto on Sparkies advice, I take this is a SELV transformer running 12/24v?


----------



## pilky78 (May 19, 2008)

Yes i think it is a 12v.
I was hoping one of you guys would know what the problem was through the explanation.

Im thinking its something im doing wrong but i have followed all the instructions.

Dave


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

The thing is, it sounds to me like you have a typical IKEA scenario, I take it the terminals for the lampholders are cup shaped with a grub screw that you do up to A) Hold the lampholders in place and B) Make the electrical connection?
If so and you have power, as you said "They glow then go off" The SELV Transformer is failing to do what it is desaigned to do and is therefore faulty and probably was before it left the factory.
Likely case scenario is that after it was checked and prior to it being packaged for shipment it somehow got damaged, could have been dropped etc,etc.
The only thing you can do is what Sparky first suggested, take it back to where you got it, they "IKEA" have this happen a lot over here in the UK, so I guess it's the same in the US.

Sorry that I cant be much more help than that, but in my proffessional opinion this is the only option open to you.
You shouldnt have any problems exchanging it, consumer rights and all the other.
Nige.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this *forum* would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com__ 

*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/_


----------

